
Google Keep’s Already Shaky Ground - mxfh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/google-keep-spring-cleaning/
======
uslic001
Plus the product doesn't even work right with the page asking for me to reload
it in a constant loop with only two small notes added via Chrome. Piece of
junk.

~~~
supergirl
so quick to dismiss it... who do you work for?

